# New Castle, PA - Western Tornado Lt for sale



## Beno72 (Oct 24, 2017)

used western tornado lt $800 obo

i purchased new in 2015 it has been lightly used although it does have a slightly bent shaft on the spreader. I did it when i first got it in 2015. works fine shakes a bit if spinner is turned up all the way. its been garage kept and sprayed with fluid film yearly. it has all wiring , cover, control box etc. call or text Dave 724 730 8593


----------

